# Transferring Cash Monies to the Uk lolz



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

hey everyone 

Question

does anyone kinda know roughly how much it costs to transfer money from a spanish bank account to a uk bank account, as in how much commission they may charge??

i know its different, for different banks etc but a general estimate could be useful, thanks in advance

rikki


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rix said:


> hey everyone
> 
> Question
> 
> ...


It would cost me €10, but depending on what bank you are with you can get ot for free.l


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> It would cost me €10, but depending on what bank you are with you can get ot for free.l


for free?? well im with bank inter and would transfer to either halifax or hsbc in the uk, but 10€?? that pretty good i was expecting much more, was it a percentage of the transfer or a flat fee if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rix said:


> for free?? well im with bank inter and would transfer to either halifax or hsbc in the uk, but 10€?? that pretty good i was expecting much more, was it a percentage of the transfer or a flat fee if you dont mind me asking


If you had a halifax account here it WOULD be free as inter bank transfers dont attract a charge.

If you look at Sun-Pay - Online Global Money Transfers made Easy, its an account where you transfer money from your Spanish account, change it yourself to sterling and then send the money to your UK bank account. The rates are as good as commercial rates (HIFX), there is no minumum, and its all done on line. There is a standard €10 charge whatever the amount


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> If you had a halifax account here it WOULD be free as inter bank transfers dont attract a charge.
> 
> If you look at Sun-Pay - Online Global Money Transfers made Easy, its an account where you transfer money from your Spanish account, change it yourself to sterling and then send the money to your UK bank account. The rates are as good as commercial rates (HIFX), there is no minumum, and its all done on line. There is a standard €10 charge whatever the amount


cheers, i will check out the website.


----------



## baxtercatuk (Nov 19, 2008)

Moneycorp, do transfers for free at good rates and are one of the few companies that have insurance included when the money is in transit, as i found out when we transfered my mothers money, you can also flag a rate and the will contact you when it reaches the rate you asked for. I have used(and recommended) ther companies, but since found out that you were not covered should it go missing.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Might wanna check Western Union


----------

